# where do you look at pedigree's?



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

I was just wondering where you all go to look up dog pedigree's?

Seems like some of us can find tonnes of info just from pedigree names etc.


Mawell and Angel are actually Karelee Dashing prince and karelee tiger lily. While I have copies of thier pedigree I just wondered about the dogs in their lines, out of curiosity.


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

I wonder the same myself. 
I googled the breeder's name. All I learned was that my dog is from a suspected mill. 
Unfortunately, that's about all I could dig up.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

aww that's a shame if your dog is from a mill,but at least he'she is in a loving home now

I plotted their pedigree online, as I dont have a scanner


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

not sure if this will work
Pedigree Creations at the Chesapeake Bay Retriever Website, www.cbrs4me.com 
Ch Encantador Special Edition at Yeosinga

Ch Yeosinga Skylark

Yesosinga Aida

Macpat El Real

Ch Am Ch Yeosinga Tomahawk

Macpat Princesa

Macpat Ixtachiualt

Madrako Goody Two Shoes

Ch Serjay Flash Man Of Clarejen

Ch Serjay Flash Warrior at Madrako

Serjay Fantasy

Madrako Silver Lady

Ballybroke Bungle Bear At Lilycroft

Emma Topaz

Dalari's Buttons and Bows Of Affalon

Madrako Jimmy Mac

Ch Serjay Flash Warrior at Madrako

Madrako Cry Wolf

Emma Topaz

Ch IR Ch Toodulpips Dark Warrior At Madrako

Macpat El Oscuro

Toodulpips little Black Magic

Miesha's Little Snowflake from Davantel

Madrako Walking On Sunshine

Macpat Mister Small

Arrendene Going For Gold

Sea Mist At Arrendene

Lady of My Dreams

chichigra Cheeky Charlie

Genaveina Crystal MAze

Sandavo Satin n Silk

Karelee Dashing Prince

amarantos reardon At Jojesaho

Ch Yorone Dinner at Eight

Teaco Souchona

Ch Yorone Read My Lips

Meonshore Mikey

Meonshore Mijuni Christina

Meonshore arabella

Redgemondo Riley

Chizlib Golden Boy

Razeen Red Pepper

Gillyflower Crainia

Brendi's Baby

Perronova Darling

Rita Babia

Misty Maiden

Mexican Belle

Perito Playboy

Roshdawn Little Boy Blue

Perito Patricia

Michievious Mouse

Derek of Perth

Bambi on The Hill

Jasa Elanna

Gismo Queen

Roshdawn Little Boy Blue

Michievious Mouse

Bambi on The Hill

Middlesex Queen

Donny Windmill Tito

Princess Pearl

Kelpie Kandy


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

well it didnt work as plotted, but at least it gives an idea of the names on it lol


----------



## Keeffer (Feb 26, 2008)

I ask some breeders. It also helps that Keeffer has a lot of champ dogs in his line, so it's 'easy' to find pedigrees. I'm in his 13th generation now, in the 1960's lol. It gets harder from there. 

Seems like you have a lot of names already, you still want more names?


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

i know this was posted quite a while ago but was looking at the names in your dogs pedigree and my layla has loads the same, that is probally because she is a karelee aswell . her name is karelee minnie mouse baby 

the ones they have the same are:


Perito Playboy

Roshdawn Little Boy Blue

Perito Patricia

Michievious Mouse

Derek of Perth

Bambi on The Hill

Jasa Elanna

Gismo Queen

Middlesex Queen

Razeen Red Pepper

Gillyflower Crainia

Brendi's Baby

Perronova Darling

Rita Babia

Misty Maiden

Mexican Belle

amarantos reardon At Jojesaho

Ch Yorone Dinner at Eight

Teaco Souchona

Ch Yorone Read My Lips

Meonshore Mikey

Meonshore Mijuni Christina

Meonshore arabella

Redgemondo Riley

Toodulpips little Black Magic

Ch Serjay Flash Warrior at Madrako

Madrako Cry Wolf

Madrako Goody Two Shoes

Ch Serjay Flash Man Of Clarejen


----------

